# 6000 Ford gas manifold



## tractoowner (Jan 4, 2015)

I am in need of a 6000 Ford gas manifold. Any leads from new, used, salvage yards to check etc. thanks, Darrell 660-291-8742


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Darrell,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

See the attached parts diagram. Messick's Farm Equipment lists an exhaust manifold, gasoline engine, P/N CONN9430C. No longer serviced.

They also list an intake manifold, no longer serviced. Messick's parts hotline 1-877-260-3528.

Tractorhouse.com on the internet lists 18ea. 6000's in salvage. You may be able to find what you need in one of their boneyards. 

Good luck.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Darrell,

In reading about 6000 manifolds, I've learned that they are no longer available new from any source, even aftermarket. The reason for this is that the 6000 was a rare beast, built for a short period, with no interchangeability between other Ford tractor models. 

This same engine was used in certain model Ford pickup trucks in the early 60's. But the truck exhaust was routed downwards instead of up. Installing the truck manifold would require some "cobbling" to make it work.

I called Messick's to see if they had an exhaust manifold for a 6000, and their answer was it is "no longer serviced" (their listing is out of date).


----------

